# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Fujitsu] προβλημα με κλιματιστικο fujitsu inverter multi 24btu

## DIATHERM

καλησπερα σας συναδελφοι!! και  συγχαρητηρια που υπαρχει τετοιου ειδους φορουμ!!  θα ηθελα να αναφερω ενα προβλημα με το παραπανω  κλιματιστικο (εαν εχω ανοιξει θεμα σε λαθος τοπικ ας μεταφερθει απο τους  admins) στο οποιο αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι ενω ξεκιναει ο συμπιεστης  και ο ανεμιστηρας 
οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικες εκτωνοτικες βαλβιδες που ειναι 3 λογο του οτι υπαρχουν 2, 9αρια και 1 ,12αρι επανω στο μιχανημα
ενω κανουν τσεκ κατα την εκκινηση του μιχανηματος κατα την λειτουργεια  παγωνει μονο  η ψιλη σωληνα ενω η χοντρη επιστροφη ειναι θε θερμοκρασια  περιβαλοντος...
λετε να εχουν παιξει τα πηνιακια τους...?
γιατι η ταση που μετρησα απο την πλακετα στα πηνια ειναι 12v! 
ειναι DC τα πηνιακια ωπος και συμπιεστης κ ο ανεμιστηρας                         
και το αποτελεσμα ειναι ειναι να μην υπαρχει ψυξη φυσικα
οποιου του εχει τυχει κατι τετοι και μπορει να βοηθησει θα μου εδινε μια μεγαλη βοηθεια!

----------


## stefanoszis

απο φρεον πως ειναι?

----------


## DIATHERM

Απο φρεον εχει 110 psi χαμιλη πιεση και το φρεον του ειναι R-410A 
πιστευω πως αυτη η πιεση ειναι η κανονικη του για το 410
και ενω παγωνει η ψιλη σωληνα του η επιστροφη ειναι σε θερμοκρασια κανονικη
ουτε καν λιγο παγωμενη...
εχω την εντυπωση πως τα πηνια των ηλεκτρομαγνητικων τα εχουν παιξει... το κλιματιστικο δεν ειναι παλιο ειναι 4 χρονια σε λειτουργεια

----------


## stefanoszis

αν δουλευει μονο ενα εσωτερικο τι πιεση εχεις?
παλι δεν κανει ψυξη?

----------


## DIATHERM

> αν δουλευει μονο ενα εσωτερικο τι πιεση εχεις?
> παλι δεν κανει ψυξη?


τα ιδια δεν κανει ψυξη καθολου
και με ενα 9ρι που το δοκιμασα και με το 12αρι μονο του τιποτα...
εχω παραγκελει τωρα τα πηνια τον ηλεκτρομαγνιτηκων 
θα τα βαλω επανω τουλαχιστον να ξερω πως τα πηνια ειναι καινουργια
και πιστευω να φτιαχτει....
γιατι εαν ηταν η πλακετα δεν θα εδινε 12v στα πηνια
ετσι δεν ειναι...?

----------


## Nemmesis

καλα ειμαστε σοβαροι? γιατι παρηγγειλες πηνια αμεσως?? την ωρα που δουλευει το μηχανημα βγαζεις τα πηνια και θα δεις αμεσως διαφορα στα μανομετρα ... εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι απο υγρα... το μηχανημα ειναι inverter και οταν ζητας μονο ενα εσωτερικο ξερει και θα δουλεψει χαλαρα αρα παλι μικρη πιεση θα εχεις... λες εισαι τεχνικος.. τι τεχνικος?? δεν ξερεις οτι οταν παγωνει ο μικρος σωληνας και δεν κανει τιποτα ο χοντρος σημαινει οτι εχουμε λιγα υγρα?? αν ηταν χαλασμενες οι μαγνητικες τοτε δεν θα περνουσαν υγρα αρα δεν θα παγωνε ουτε ο λεπτος σωληνας... πολυ ευκολα σε multi συστηματα χανωνται υγρα γιατι υπαρχουν πολλες συνδεσεις και αν ειναι λιγο ασχετος ο τεχνικος υπαρχουν διαρωες... επισης στα multi συστηματα πολλες φορες λογο του αναγκαστικα μεγαλου μηκους σωληνωσεων χρειαζεται και προσθεση υγρων αναλογα με τον μηκος των σωληνων... αυτα τα ολιγα...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα αλλού (και με συγχωρείται για την εκτός θέματος παρέμβαση) ... και επί των παρόντων περιστάσεων σκεφτόμουν . 

Μα τι κατάρα είναι αυτή να ακούω κάθε τόσο από το ένα κλιματιστικό στο άλλο να χάνουν υγρά κτλ ... εξαιτίας της ανάγκης να υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα κάθε άλλο ρακόρ και αν το σκεφτείς αυτό σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα έχει δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις στο οικοσύστημα μας .

Την ανάγκη να υπάρχουν ρακόρ την καταλαβαίνω ... από την άλλη το να φτιάχνονται χωρίς ρακόρ και στάνταρ κολλημένα δεν θα βόλευε . 

Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει άραγε έστω συμβιβαζόμενοι στα ρακόρ . π.χ. κάποια πάστα γύρω από τα ρακόρ κτλ . θα ήταν αποτελεσματική? ή δεν γίνεται επειδή θα υπάρχουν και πάλι τέτοιες πιέσεις που δεν θα αντέξει καμια πάστα. Υπάρχουν λύσεις ? 

Μην πεταχτούν τώρα κάποιοι μπροστά και αρχίσουν να λένε ..... (και τι θα κάνουμε ρε εμείς οι ψυκτικοί άμα δεν χάνουν υγρά ? πως θα βγάζουμε μεροκάματα? ) ...,

----------


## Nemmesis

> Για να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα αλλού (και με συγχωρείται για την εκτός θέματος παρέμβαση) ... και επί των παρόντων περιστάσεων σκεφτόμουν . 
> 
> Μα τι κατάρα είναι αυτή να ακούω κάθε τόσο από το ένα κλιματιστικό στο άλλο να χάνουν υγρά κτλ ... εξαιτίας της ανάγκης να υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα κάθε άλλο ρακόρ και αν το σκεφτείς αυτό σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα έχει δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις στο οικοσύστημα μας .
> 
> Την ανάγκη να υπάρχουν ρακόρ την καταλαβαίνω ... από την άλλη το να φτιάχνονται χωρίς ρακόρ και στάνταρ κολλημένα δεν θα βόλευε . 
> 
> Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει άραγε έστω συμβιβαζόμενοι στα ρακόρ . π.χ. κάποια πάστα γύρω από τα ρακόρ κτλ . θα ήταν αποτελεσματική? ή δεν γίνεται επειδή θα υπάρχουν και πάλι τέτοιες πιέσεις που δεν θα αντέξει καμια πάστα. Υπάρχουν λύσεις ? 
> 
> Μην πεταχτούν τώρα κάποιοι μπροστά και αρχίσουν να λένε ..... (και τι θα κάνουμε ρε εμείς οι ψυκτικοί άμα δεν χάνουν υγρά ? πως θα βγάζουμε μεροκάματα? ) ...,


λοιπον εγω στις εγκαταστασεις μου κοβω τα ρακορ απο το εσωτερικο και κανω εκτονωσεις στους σωληνες για να γινουν απο την εσωτερικη μερια κολλητες οι ενωσεις(αυτο βολευει και εμενα γιατι ετσι περνανε οι σωληνες πιο ευκολα απο την τρυπα χωρις το εξτρα παχος απο τα ρακορ)... η συνδεση στην εξωτερικη μοναδα γινεται αναγκαστηκα με τα ρακορ και παντα θελει καλο σφιξιμο.. δεν θελει κατι το ιδιαιτερο μια και με την εκχυλοση το χαλκος γινεται στα φλανζα που στεγανοποιει την ενωση... στα μεγαλα ρακορ (μεγαλητερα απο 1/2 της ιντσας ) βαζεις στα πασα λιγο ψυκτελαιο για να εχει λιγοτερες τριβες στο σφιξιμο και να μπορεσει να γινει σωστα... τωρα ποσοι εγκαστατες τους νοιαζει να γινει σωστα ειναι αλλο θεμα... εμενα με τσατιζει ιδιαιτερα οταν παει ο "μαστορας" καπου βαζει υγρα και φευγει χωρις ψαξει για διαρροη και πειθει μαλιστα και τον πελατη οτι καλητερα ας βαζει λιγα υγρα τον χρονο για να ειναι και καινουργια...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

εγω στις εγκαταστασεις μου κοβω τα ρακορ απο το εσωτερικο και κανω εκτονωσεις στους σωληνες για να γινουν απο την εσωτερικη μερια κολλητες οι ενωσεις(αυτο βολευει και εμενα γιατι ετσι περνανε οι σωληνες πιο ευκολα απο την τρυπα χωρις το εξτρα παχος απο τα ρακορ)...

Έτσι μπράβο αυτό τουλάχιστον για εμένα σημαίνει υπεύθυνος μάστορας και κάνεις καλό εκτός τον πελάτη και σε σένα στην αξιοπιστία σου ως μάστορα ..... και στο οικοσύστημα. 

η συνδεση στην εξωτερικη μοναδα γινεται αναγκαστηκα με τα ρακορ και παντα θελει καλο σφιξιμο.

Γιατί όχι και στην εξωτερική μονάδα χωρίς ρακόρ ?  και να άφηναν μόνο την βαλβίδα πλήρωσης?  ... το καλό σφίξιμο για να γίνει σωστά γίνετε με δυναμόκλειδο . 

 τωρα ποσοι εγκαστατες τους νοιαζει να γινει σωστα ειναι αλλο θεμα... εμενα με τσατιζει ιδιαιτερα οταν παει ο "μαστορας" καπου βαζει υγρα και φευγει χωρις ψαξει για διαρροη και πειθει μαλιστα και τον πελατη οτι καλητερα ας βαζει λιγα υγρα τον χρονο για να ειναι και καινουργια..

Κακός για αυτούς τους μαστόρους που σκέφτονται με τα αρχ@@@ια τους και όχι με το μυαλό . Το τι κάνουν τα εργοστάσια και τι οι τεχνικοί είναι δικό τους θέμα .... αλλά οι πελάτες τους όταν θα βλέπουν μετά από μια εγκατάσταση κλιματιστικού και σε διάστημα 1- 2 χρόνια να συμβαίνει αυτό και πάλι τα ίδια και μετά την πλήρωση των υγρών ... θα βγουν αναξιόπιστοι από τους πελάτες..

Στην περίπτωση του φίλου μας παραπάνω αξίζει τουλάχιστον να τον ενημερώσουμε πως αν προχωρήσει σε μια τέτοια διαδικασία πλήρωσης υγρών να κάνει με δική του πρωτοβουλία αυτές τις αλλαγές για το καλύτερο προς αυτόν . και δεν είναι λίγο αν σκεφτούμε ότι κάθε 2-3 χρόνια θα αλλάζει υγρά με βαρύ κόστος . και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και η ταλαιπωρία που θα τραβάει κάθε φορά που πλησιάζει καλοκαιράκι και την ζημιά που κάνει στο περιβάλλον.

Πάντως δεν άκουσα μια πρόταση ή μια ιδέα αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι πάνω στο θέμα διαρροών . περιμένω να ακούσω κάθε δυνατή πρόταση ... ακόμη και να διαολοστείλω π.χ. τα εργοστάσια που θέλουν στάνταρ να υπάρχουν ρακόρ στην εξωτερική μονάδα και να μπει με δική μας πρωτοβουλία κάτι πιο σίγουρο  και να εξαλειφθούν αυτά τα ανυπόφορα φαινόμενα.

----------


## DIATHERM

φυλε νεμεσης σχετικα με αυτο που μου ειπες παραπανω το οτι (δεν ξερεις  οτι οταν παγωνει ο μικρος σωληνας και δεν κανει τιποτα ο χοντρος  σημαινει οτι εχουμε λιγα υγρα??)
σαφως και το γνωριζω αλλοστε τι κανουμε τοσο καιρο μπρικια κολλαμε
το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι εχω καποια διαρροη υγρον εγω δεν αναφερθηκα για καποια διαρροη στο κυκλωμα, 
αλλωστε λυση δεν ειναι να πληρωσεις με φρεον ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο εχει διαρροη..
η εσωτερικη μοναδα δεν αποδιδει καθολου
δουλευει στην ψυξη ωπος δουλευει ενας ανεμιστηρας δωματιου... 
εγω  θα το ξανακοιταξω παλυ απο φρεον( αν και χλωμο το βλεπω να ειναι απο  αυτο) , και επισεις θα αλλαξω και το ενα πηνιο να δω τι θα γυνει..

----------

